# Hawaii with Relaxing Music Video...



## SeaBreeze

I loved Hawaii the couple of times we vacationed there, visited various islands...just beautiful.  Came across this relaxing video.


----------



## JustBonee

It draws you right in ...  spent ten glorious days there once.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful voice. This is one of the songs that Geo. Noory plays on Coast to Coast at night. Good to see who sings it.


----------



## JustBonee

Yes he had a beautiful voice.  He died at age 38. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel_Kamakawiwoʻole


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, I heard the voice on George Noory singing Somewhere Over The Rainbow, and I was very impressed, such a shame he died so young.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks so much for posting that video Bonnie, so heartwarming. :love_heart:


----------



## Rainee

Lovely video and the singing is  really special, the photography awesome,. I love it in Hawaii but only spent 
4 days there with my daughter , her husband and 3 children..  thanks for sharing.. I really enjoyed this..


----------



## JustBonee

Here's an earlier video of his...


----------

